# Refused renewal



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Ive been with Directline for nearly 3years now, and have 2 years NCB with them, and both years with an R33 GTR. I sold my car a few months back now, and was interested in seeing how much it would be to insure an R32 GTR only to be told i have to be 25, to be insured on such a vehicle!!!!
So i argued and argued with them but to no avail. So i phoned around and i still have not had any luck finding anyone who will insure me ( i did have one but it was over £4k)
Im 23, live in a low risk area, do less than 5k a year in the car and i have no motoring convictions or points

Can anyone think of any suggestions

Best regards
Matt B


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Adrian Flux? They covered me at 23.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Mat,

I've used Adrian Flux for the last couple of years on that car - the rollcage is what'll scare most insurance companies off.

T.


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks guys,
but ived tried Adrian Flux and they flattly refused even before i even said it was modified!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

What about Liverpool Victoria? They reduced my premium by 2/3 this year! Whether they will insure for your age......?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have you tried Tett Hamilton or A-Plan?


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Tried Liverpool Victoria as well, and im too young.
I'll give Tett Hamilton and A-Plan a go and see how i get on.

Thanks everyone


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mat,
Remember to mention thatyou are a GTROC member when talking with Tett, it will make all the difference. If they can not cover you, they will still be happy to advise you.


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

*Tesco's of course *

Try Tesco they are one of the cheapest for young drivers, they are owned by uk insurance limited... who also own directline yet i found that they both differ in what they offer. To give you an idea My R33GTS-T is Insured as a R33GTR as it was recorded as one on the log book when imported and i'm paying £1100 i'm 23 with 5yrs NCB and thats with the missus on there as well (21) record of a saint and low crime area.

You have to try them as i'm sure you'll get insurance... only reason you won't is if they don't have the R32GTR on their books.

regards

Jonathon


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Ive rang around the rest pf the insurance companies today,
Tett Hamilton said it would be over £3-4k for me, but went into depth and explained things very well.
Tesco wont insure me. They have brought in a new policy were you have to be over 25 for such a high grouped vehicle.
And A Plan were over £4662!

I was only paying £1900 for my UK R33, stage1 tuned with Blitz Technospeeds, and before i declared the mods it was only£1200.
Is the R32 a higher group or higher risk than the R33?
I thought that it would be a lot cheaper


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I think you're just seeing other high quotes compared to Tesco. I don't think its necessarily a reflection of a R32 being more expensive than an R33 to insure.

Tesco have generally been the cheapest quotes around, but as you say they have recently introduced a policy whereby you have to be at least 25 to drive such high powered cars.


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

Mat B

Just a thought but could it be that both the R33 & R34 were officialy imported (albeit in low numbers) which gives them some legitmacy to the closed minds of insurers. Anything not listed on their computers is a rogue and therefore is to be mistrusted; they then charge inflated premiums


----------

